# How much EO VS FO



## gsc (Sep 14, 2015)

If my recipe calls for .65 oz of FO but I want to use EO instead would I use the same amount?  I am under the impression that EO are stronger in scent than FO.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2015)

Most folks I know of that use EOs in their soaps generally use about .5 oz ppo, not necessarily because they are stronger in scent (although that might be the case in certain instances), but in many cases because of skin-safety concerns. I personally find that FOs are much stronger in scent than EOs, at least with the ones I have used so far. 

Hopefully more will chime in soon.


IrishLass


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 14, 2015)

I would say, it depends on the essential oil. 

What essential oil are you thinking of using? and what amount of base oils will you be using in this batch?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 15, 2015)

Aye, use an EO or fo based on the usage ratio for that particular scent in the product that you're making. 

If the recipe says "use this amount of this one particular scent" then that is one thing. But it shouldn't suggest using x amount of any scent without caveats about safe usage.


----------

